# What to do with an old Popup



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a 15 year old Coleman pop that I am not interested in repairing any longer. It needs a new ABS roof and A/C hood (plus other work) and I would rather spend the money on a new camper. Its a money pit. So what do I do with it? 

I thought about these options:

1. hold on to it for trade in (not until 2017)
2. donate it and take the $500 tax credit
3. sell it on craigslist (moral issues with this)

any other thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

I've seen folks take the canvas off and make some pretty cool tailgate rigs and bars out of them.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Craigs list for 10,000 and et them talk you down to 2,000. win win


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Had a similar situation a few years back. Offered it for sale here on 2Cool for $500, no haggling, no other offers, take it or leave it. If it didn't sell, I would give it to charity. I was deluged with people who wanted it at that price, cause it was worth at least twice that if I wanted to hassle with it.


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

I have a nice little flat bed former pop up trailer. makes a good little hauler. light weight easy to store.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

STrip off the camper body, add a wood deck and side rails, and sell it for a utility trailer.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

It'd make a badass ground blind. Camoflauge that beitch.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Pocketfisherman said:


> STrip off the camper body, add a wood deck and side rails, and sell it for a utility trailer.


I did that once. Much more work than I anticipated. I made a custom trailer for a McKenzie drift boat.

It was heavier trailer and looked goofy, compared to others. BUT it launched the boat in shallow ramps. I built a sloped ramp on rear of trailer with many rollers, so that when the boat bow was a few inches off the platform, the boat would FLY off the trailer. If you didn't have a firm foothold on the platform, and held the bow rope, you could fly off with it, seriously.

My project was cheaper than buying a real boat trailer. Also, the tires and axles never got wet at the ramp, so bearing maintenance was not a danger.

Took me lots of time to strip it down to the frame. Much more time to make my DIY trailer. SORE, REALLY SORE, wrists, hands and forearms for weeks from drilling into steel frame of trailer.

Would I do it again? Nah!


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

BTW, check first to see if a charity deduction will work for you. We donated a pickup, well a car with a blown engine so truck was to be stripped for parts. Ended up that the standard charity deduction was greater than itemizing the deduction as a gift to a church. Paying my accountant to massage the numbers for the IRS deduction was barely worth it.

Plus, if your popup is really beyond help, it might be difficult to get any charity to accept it.


----------

